# new little girl!



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

yesterday i brought this little girl home i don't know her age sadly she's eating and drinking on her own and give her extra vitamins and treats

love her colour and her characteristic behavour♡


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

She's beautiful, really lovely colours. Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes her name's Lily.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

She's very pretty!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Such a little cutie!


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Very cute!


----------

